# Lazy pierogi



## cookies140 (Feb 27, 2002)

Does anyone have a recipe for lazy pierogi?  I don't know how to make it, but I sure like to eat it.


----------



## Finally (Mar 3, 2002)

*Lazy Perrogi/perrohei*

If I understand your question, you want a recipe for Perrogies that doesn't include forming the pockets, filling and closing them, then boiling and frying with Onions and Butter ? Right?
That might be called a Casserole.
Finally,
David


----------



## Norma (Mar 3, 2002)

LOL@Finally!
Actually, there are a FEW fairly good frozen pierogi products.....Schwann's ( a wholesale distributator that does "home routes" ) is really pretty good.  All you have to do is boil, then saute in butter with onions, or even deep fry. 
We don't have to make EVERYTHING from "scratch" for it to be GOOD!


----------



## cookies140 (Mar 3, 2002)

*lazy pierogis*

*Hi David* 

What I'm looking for sounds like what you are talking about.  They are not the frozen kind, but something made as in a casserole, but done in a slow cooker.  They are really excellent, no frying, and casserole-like.  Do you have a recipe for them?


----------



## cookies140 (Mar 3, 2002)

Hi Norma

Thanks for posting.  I don't want the frozen kind, but thank you for suggesting it.  We get Schwann delivery here, but I am thinking about the kind that go into a slow cooker - I think with mushroom soup, sauerkraut, etc.  I had some years ago and absolutely love them.  I think David is on the right track that it is probably a casserole.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 3, 2002)

*REC:  Lazy Pierogi (Casserole)*

Lazy Pierogi

Prep Time: 30 Minutes
Cook Time: 2 Hours 
Ready in: 2 Hours 30 Minutes

2-1/2 pounds sauerkraut 
3/4 onion, chopped 
13 ounces fresh chopped mushrooms 
1-5/8 (10.75 ounce) cans condensed cream of mushroom soup 
6 ounces butter 
13 ounces rotini pasta, cooked 

Method: 

Rinse sauerkraut under cold running water and squeeze out thoroughly. Place in a large skillet over medium low heat with the onion and water to cover and let simmer for at least 1 hour, or until most of the water has cooked off. 

In a separate skillet over medium heat, saute the mushrooms in 2 tablespoons of the butter for about 5 minutes. Add this to the sauerkraut mixture along with the remaining butter. Add the noodles as well and stir together thoroughly. 

Place this into a casserole dish, cover and chill overnight to let the flavors fully combine. 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Bake, uncovered, for 1 1/2 to 2 hours.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 3, 2002)

*REC:  Lazy Pierogi using lasagna noodles (casserole)*

Lazy Pierogi Casserole
Yield: 6 Servings

12 Lasagna noodles
2 c Cottage cheese
1 Egg
1/4 t Onion salt
1 c Cheddar cheese, shredded
2 c Potatoes, mashed
1/4 t Salt
1/4 t Pepper
1/2 c Butter
1 c Onion, chopped
1/4 t Paprika
1/4 t Onion salt (2)

Cook and drain noodles. Line bottom of 9 x 13-inch pan (4 noodles).
Mix together: cottage cheese, egg and onion salt. Spoon over
noodles. In same bowl, mix: cheese, potatoes, salt and onion salt.
Spread over noodles. Cover with layer of noodles. Melt butter; saute
onions. Add paprika. Pour over the top. Bake 350 degrees for 30
minutes. Let stand 10 minutes.


----------



## cookies140 (Mar 4, 2002)

*Lazy Pierogi*

The one with the sauerkraut was exactly the one I wanted!  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 4, 2002)

You are most welcome!


----------



## cookies140 (Mar 4, 2002)

*lazy pierogi*

What is going to be especially nice about this recipe is my grandson is graduating from h.s. in June and it will make a nice dish for his party.  Thanks again.


----------



## cookies140 (Mar 5, 2002)

*lazy pierogi*

I forgot to mention to Kitchenelf that I am also going to make her nice recipe too.  I must be getting senescent that I forget to post.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 5, 2002)

Senescent is just a word that as time gones on we forget what it means!!!  - or we apply the word to someone else, but surely not ourselves!!!  And, when you actually remember that you forgot there's still hope!


----------



## cookies140 (Mar 5, 2002)

*lazy pierogi*

Well, I have to agree with you on that one!  At least I can remember that I forgot  

Did I mention I do have the CRS syndrome sometimes though?


----------

